# $25.00 charge



## Fredo

So I drive for lyft as well taking ride from lyft. So I recently went to my bank account today and saw a charge for $25 and I haven't taken any lyft ride...anyone knows why...I emailed them but no answe yet and there no phone number to call 

Thanks


----------



## Wonderful

Did you just sign up for a rider account? If so, that's just their way of confirming the account is real. It usually credits back into your account right away


----------



## Tx rides

Wonderful said:


> Did you just sign up for a rider account? If so, that's just their way of confirming the account is real. It usually credits back into your account right away


You are $$$tting me! They do that?
I would report them for fraud immediately! You can do that, as a pre-auth, for $1


----------



## Tx rides

Tx rides said:


> You are $$$tting me! They do that?
> I would report them for fraud immediately! You can do that, as a pre-auth, for $1


Just saw their TOS, they say they verify with small amount. $1 is a small amount. While I am fortunate to not be in that position anymore, there were times in my younger life when $25 could have caused me to go in the red. I would imagine the same is true for many of the college students they cater to.


----------



## Wonderful

It doesn't stay on your bank statement either. I was looking for it to show but nope, nowhere to be found.


----------



## Robert420

I think it's time for Lyft to actually let people know in there App when entering credit card information they might be charged a per-authorization fee of $25.00 or less. There alot of people complaining about this on Social Pages about this lyft rep just continue to tell people it's located in there Terms Of Services however not everybody is going to read the Terms Of Services. I do agree the per-authorization fee can be lowered I think lyft has it set this high cause anyone can get $1.00 take a ride for free without having to pay an due this mulit times.

This charge is set by default at $25.00 by lyft however they'll state this charge is set by there credit processor which is Stripe which is not true. This charge is set manually in the API coding that lyft use to send this information back to Stripe it can be changed at anytime. You can read more about this here https://stripe.com/docs/api#create_charge & https://support.stripe.com/questions/does-stripe-support-authorize-and-capture & 
https://stripe.com/docs/api#capture_charge


----------



## Wonderful

Get this. I opened the app yesterday.. $25 charge pending again..


----------

